# Another history question (1925 St Helier)



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's another history question. 
This time it concerns the 1925 St Helier (Great Western Railway).
A couple of sources refer to her ramming the pier heads in Jersey in April 1926 yet I have a photo stating March 10th of that year.
Anybody able to confirm the date?

All the best
Nigel T (aka Nevillethorndike)


----------

